

The story of comint mode - pmoriarty
http://edward.oconnor.cx/2010/07/comint

======
jpfr
This is the most important and most difficult work in engineering and science.
Building common abstractions (APIs, theories, mathematical frameworks,
programming languages, modelling tools, ...) that _work_ good enough

\- for people not to reinvent the wheel to reach their goals

\- for people to relate their work that is based on the same abstraction

\- so problems don't need to be solved individually, but to solve _all_
problems of a certain class at once

It is often said that we are standing on the shoulder of giants. For me that
is synonymous to standing on the common abstractions of our predecessors.

